# Had An Audience...



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Been clearing all the random crap out of the car earlier and it seems i was of interest.











Tia making her bed comfy










It still makes me chuckle the amount of people that walk past and glance at Max, and then do a double take when they realise theres a cat curled up with him as well...
:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: Louie is always curling up with the dogs but it the end they give up & move because he keeps bakeing on them


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thats lovely,
michelle xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:
Love it!
Great pics  xx


----------



## tomspencer (Sep 24, 2010)

very cute how old is your dog?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Cute pic :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, i did try to get a pic of Tia standing on his back but she'd climbed down by the time i'd gone and got my phone!.



tomspencer said:


> very cute how old is your dog?


Nine years old mate, diagnosed epileptic end of october last year. He's a littble wobbly at the moment with an increase in the dosage of his drugs but we're hoping he'll become a little more resistant to them as time goes on.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

just shows you how many dogs and cats do get on especially if brought up together and introduced properly. thats so cute.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

sullivan said:


> just shows you how many dogs and cats do get on especially if brought up together and introduced properly. thats so cute.


Tia was a rescue cat, bought to us by a neighbour about 5 years ago whos husband had found her dumped but she didn't get along with their dogs (JRT's) and other cats, i guess she was between six months and a year old when we got her.

First thing she did when the neighbour bought her round was run over to Max and start rubbing herself around his feet, totally ignoring everyone in the house and she's been inflicting herself on him ever since, thankfully shes stopped trying to suckle off him now!!! :thumbup:.

Its always been an odd relationship, she loves him to bits but as i've said before, i swear she was part feral. Its only recently that she has started to tolerate having a fuss made of her by people, and she doesn't like being picked up at all, and she flat refuses to purr, unless of course shes curled up with Max.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cute pictures.


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

What a beautiful relationship they have :001_tt1:

better than some human examples :thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

jomac said:


> What a beautiful relationship they have :001_tt1:
> 
> better than some human examples :thumbup:


Absolutely, some could learn from these two. Max especially, he has such a gentle nature with every living creature he's come across, beautiful inside and out  We are very lucky to have him


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Was having a look at the neighbours moped so had an audience again...


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Beautiful pics x


----------

